
How the video arcade industry fell apart in 1983 - videotopia
https://arcadeblogger.com/2017/06/02/gdis-slither-the-1-3-million-dollar-crash-burn/
======
sigmaprimus
The title is misleading, it should read "how one arcade company fell apart in
1983". It took over a decade for the industry to fall apart.

In 1996 Capcom released Street Fighter 4, this game pulled in 5K per week per
cabinet for the first 3 months after the vending company I worked for got it.

Golden tee golf was another extremely profitable arcade game made in the mid
to late 90s.

Im pretty sure highspeed internet and connected game consoles is what caused
the arcade industry to fall apart.

I have to say the arcade industry was most exciting and fun industry I ever
worked in, huge profits in a cash business made for some wild and crazy after
hour parties at the trade shows!!!

